# Snowbird FT



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Any news on Snowbird?

Sonia


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Still no news????


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any "Golden"  news? 

Thanks!

Judy


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Can't help with callbacks other than to say there are 45 dogs back to the Am 2nd. Open finished 1st series late & I haven't heard any numbers there. Open a very difficult triple that left most surviving dogs with a hunt. Maybe someone with the club will post callbacks. A lot of us are interested.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Heard there's a tornado warning in that area:

(CENTRAL GRADY AND WEST CENTRAL THOMAS COUNTIES... AT 1058 AM EST... NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR CONTINUED TO INDICATE A TORNADO. THIS TORNADO WAS LOCATED NEAR PRINCES STILL... MOVING NORTHEAST AT 40 MPH. 
OTHER LOCATIONS IN THE WARNING INCLUDE BUT ARE NOT LIMITED TO CAIRO... GRADY CO A/P AND PINE PARK) 



Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

All stakes have been suspended since 10:40am. Just waiting it out right now.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

byounglove said:


> All stakes have been suspended since 10:40am. Just waiting it out right now.


Thanks for the reply. Was getting concerned. Hope everyone is safe. Do you have any callbacks from yesterday or today in Open and Am? Had they finished the Q and started the Derby? Stay safe and dry!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Please be safe everyone.
Sue


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

RockyDog said:


> Any news on Snowbird?
> 
> Sonia


I left the FT grounds about 1pm EST and the Derby had just started up again as had the Open laind blind. Heard that the AM was halting for the rest of the day and would start up again tomorrow morning.

I am in Monticello, Fla ,-- about 40 miles south of Boston, GA, right now -- 4:30 EST and it is pouring and has been for the last 2.5 hours.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

RockyDog said:


> Any news on Snowbird?
> 
> Sonia


2.26 inches of rain thus far today in FT area with Flood warning and tornado watch in effect until 11 pm local time.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

At 5 p.m., 4-plus inches so far and still raining in Pavo, 12 miles north of Snowbird trial.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hope the bad weather moves on and that everyone is ok!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

RockyDog said:


> Any news on Snowbird?
> 
> Sonia


Derby was able to complete first series today -- have no callbacks, will start up again in the morning.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

g_fiebelkorn said:


> Derby was able to complete first series today -- have no callbacks, will start up again in the morning.



If anyone hears the Derby callbacks; please post


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I was told the Derby did not complete first series, two dogs to run tomorrow.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

wayne anderson said:


> I was told the Derby did not complete first series, two dogs to run tomorrow.


I was told one dog left before the final halt for the day and that dog was being scratched.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

There. Were two dogs to run in the derby first series. One was a rerun. They both have been scratched. Second series will start at Harvey's this morning.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Qual Callbacks
First series stand out triple - Left bird was long bird thrown L to R, Mid bird thrown second also L to R, A fairly strong crosswind pushed many dogs back side of these marks. Then a big swing to right (almost 180 degrees from L bird) was flyer shot to left. Most dogs picked up flyer, then middle then left.
Second series blind by invitation if marks were good. Straight forward blind almost equal distance betweed the middle and right marks (marks did not influence the blind). Wind mostly at dogs back so not a big factor. The blind was run toward, but short of a wide point of land with water on either side. Didn't see any dogs try to run to water which would have taken them off line either L or R.

Third series water blind was very technical with pretty strong L to R cross wind. Angle entries and exits multiple re-entries and a channel to navigate before crossing a bit of open water then landing for the blind.

Call Backs to the 4th (which I did not see)
1, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 14, 15, 16, 26, and 27.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

AM First series was triple with long retired, shot Middle (L to R), Left retired (L to R), then Right flyer (L to R). Wind was fairly strong crosswind L to R. The dogs that I watched that got in trouble ended up fading with wind, terrain, and suction of the middle and right birds and hunting deep of the middle gun when sent for the Left LRG. (45 or so called back to LB)
Second series was a crosswind Land Blind with Posion bird. Line was between two hay bales about 1/3 of the way to Blind. Continuing on line Right of a cedar (where the middle mark of the 1st series was thrown) about 1/2 way to Blind. This was when the dogs scented the PB and 12 of the 45 dogs ended their day. The last 1/2 of the blind was open field and exposed to the strong crosswind. Many dogs ended up well left of the blind, scenting it from as much as 30 yards down wind. Speculating that these dogs didn't make it to the third.
25 dogs called back to third...
2, 3, 4, 10, 12, 15, 16, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 31, 34, 43, 48, 50, 53, 58, 67, 69, 70, 73.
I know that is 23 numbers so either my number is wrong or I missed a couple that were called back. sorry.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you for the wonderful account of AM and Qual. Sorry you did not see the 4th, sounds like a tough water blind. Appreciate your taking the time to share with us. Glad to see the weather has calmed down a bit.
Diane


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Wrangler, Keith Farmer, and Mike Keen for their team effort 2nd in the Derby!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just saw the results are posted on EE.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! Amateur 3rd! 

Ho'olapu Mea Hula... and, Don & Mary Bovers 

..and Open JAM as well......

Also, Amateur JAM, .....Son Of A Preacher Man.......and Duncan & Ellen Christie! 

Judy


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners and placements in each stake Weather conditions on Friday surely presented an added challenge for dogs, handlers, judges and volunteers. Special thanks to all .


----------

